# Fachkompetenz



## Schokolade (7 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
bei uns im Büro geht es momentan darum ob wir selber eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung bzw. Risikoanalyse durchführen dürfen oder nicht.
Jetz hätte ich gerne mal von euch Experten gewusst ob man dazu eine Ausbildung braucht oder ob das jeder bessere Elektriker darf?

Falls mir das jemand mit einer Norm, Gesetz, etc. belegen könnte wäre das klasse. Leider finde ich nicht das was ich brauch bei meinem Freund Google.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## jora (7 November 2013)

Guten Morgen Schokolade,

ich würde erst mal klären, was ihr nun wirklich machen müsst. Risikobeurteilung (RBU) = Hersteller, Gefährdungsbeurteilung = Betreiber

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das auf Betreiberseite eine Ausbildung der beurteilenden Person notwendig ist, hier wäre die BetrSichV bzw. ArbSchG interessant. Auf der Betreiberseite gibt es die Vorgaben der BG, ist jedoch nicht mein Fachgebiet.
Auf der Herstellerseite kann theoretische jeder die RBU erstellen, solang er weiß was er macht. Eine konkrete Vorgabe würde ich hier entfernt aus dem ProdHaftG ableiten, welches hoffentlich nie bei einem zur Anwendung kommt. Grundsätzlich sind die Vorgaben für den Hersteller die entsprechende Richtlinie, z.B. MRL 2006/42/EG, welche in einem nationalen Gesetz umgesetzt sind, in Deutschland das ProdSG mit den entsprechenden Verordnungen. Zusätzlich gibt es noch (harmonisierte) Normen die sich mit der RBU beschäftigen, hier ist v.a. die EN ISO 12100 und DIN ISO/TR 14121-2 wichtig. Die entsprechenden A-, B- und C- Normen, die ebenfalls zur Anwendung kommen können bzw. sollten, dürfen auch nicht vergessen werden.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 November 2013)

Schokolade schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bei uns im Büro geht es momentan darum ob wir selber eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung bzw. Risikoanalyse durchführen dürfen oder nicht. Jetz hätte ich gerne mal von euch Experten gewusst ob man dazu eine Ausbildung braucht oder ob das jeder bessere Elektriker darf?  Falls mir das jemand mit einer Norm, Gesetz, etc. belegen könnte wäre das klasse. Leider finde ich nicht das was ich brauch bei meinem Freund Google.  Vielen Dank schon mal.



Hallo,  
wenn Du hier im Forum nach "Risikoanalyse" suchst, bekommst Du  einige 
interessante Beiträge dazu, z. B.   

http://www.sps-forum.de/vde-iec-din/56263-urteil-lg-stuttgart-produkthaftung-bei-fehlerhafter-maschine.html 

http://www.sps-forum.de/vde-iec-din/56194-gefaehrdungsbeurteilung-risikoanalyse.html


----------



## Schokolade (7 November 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Hier im Forum hab ich auch schon gesucht und ich hab mir jetzt auch nochmal die beiden Links angeschaut. Nur leider bin ich noch nicht viel schlauer als vorher.

Ich erkläre es mal genauer.
Wir sind hier in einem Industrie Betrieb in der Instandhaltung. Besser noch mein Kollege und ich machen Umbauten, Neubauten(also angekaufte Maschienen in bestehende Linien integrieren), Modernisierungen etc. .
Wir treten also als Hersteller im üblichen Sinne nicht auf.
Wir wollen darauf raus, ob wir selber uns hinsetzen dürfen um die Gefahren zu analysieren oder ob wir dazu einen Sachkunde Nachweis brauchen um unsere "Kompetenz" auf diesem Gebiet nachzuweisen. Also ob wir rechtilich auf der sicheren Seite sind wenn wir es machen als Techniker und Meister.


----------



## Tommi (7 November 2013)

Hallo,

der Unternehmer ist verantwortlich für die Auswahl des Personals.

Wenn er Dich für Gefährdungsbeurteilungen auswählt und Du sagst:
"ja, ich mache das!", obwohl Du es nicht kannst, handelst Du konkludent (wikipedia),
 d.h. eventuell bekommst Du eine Mitschuld. Insbesondere, wenn Du Meister oder
Techniker bist, oder gar Ingenieur. 
Außerdem spielt noch Deine Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung, so es die gibt, eine
Rolle. Wie das dann vor Gericht ausgeht, hängt vom Einzelfall ab, dafür gibt
es Richter.

Gruß
Tommi 

PS: arbeitest Du in der Süßwarenindustrie?


----------



## Tommi (7 November 2013)

Ach ja, Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit hinzuziehen hilft immer...


----------



## Schokolade (7 November 2013)

Das ist ja genau mein Problem und wenn es hier was gäbe wo steht nur Fachkundiges Personal mit Zertifikat XY darf das dann wäre mir damit ja schon sehr geholfen.

Und unsere Fachkraft sagt immer naja das müsst ihr wissen weil ich keine Ahnung vom Strom hab!

Süßwarenindustrie??? Wie kommst du da nur drauf??:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ach ja, Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit hinzuziehen hilft immer...



Nö 
Denn auch dies hängt von der Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung der Fachkraft ab.
Hier kann die Spanne auch von ganz unverbindlich beratend bis hin zu verantwortlich reichen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (7 November 2013)

Schokolade schrieb:


> Und unsere Fachkraft sagt immer naja das müsst ihr wissen weil ich keine Ahnung vom Strom hab!



die Antwort würde ich nicht gelten lassen. Er oder sie muss dann Hilfe organisieren.



> Hier kann die Spanne auch von ganz unverbindlich beratend bis hin zu verantwortlich reichen.



das lasse ich auch nicht so stehen, das ist eigentlich ziemlich gut im Arbeitssicherheitsgesetz geregelt.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/asig/__6.html

Ist halt nur die Frage, wie es gelebt wird. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schokolade (7 November 2013)

Naja dann werde ich mal sehen in wie fern ich unsere Fachkraft dann noch besser festnageln kann. Evtl. kann er uns ja doch noch mehr sagen als er tatsächlich will.

Auf jeden Fall nochmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> die Antwort würde ich nicht gelten lassen. Er oder sie muss dann Hilfe organisieren.



Das ist richtig.
Und das wird auch gerne gemacht, denn damit muß er  / sie selber nicht die Verantwortung übernehmen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (7 November 2013)

Hallo,
schöne Diskussion.
Hier mal ein Aktuelles Beispiel wie die Kette vom Gericht gesehen wird.
Wenn ich so durch die Hallen bei manchen Betreibern laufe ist das nur eine Frage der Zeir.
http://www.haufe.de/arbeitsschutz/r...itsunfall-eines-auszubildenden_92_200696.html


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 November 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schöne Diskussion.
> Hier mal ein Aktuelles Beispiel wie die Kette vom Gericht gesehen wird.
> Wenn ich so durch die Hallen bei manchen Betreibern laufe ist das nur eine Frage der Zeir.
> http://www.haufe.de/arbeitsschutz/r...itsunfall-eines-auszubildenden_92_200696.html



So weit so gut ..... aber das verstehe ich nicht. Was sollte der MA den machen ? Die Anweisung missachten ?





> Der Mitarbeiter, der die Sicherheitsvorkehrung vor Jahren auf Anweisung ausgebaut hatte, wurde zu einer Geldstrafe in Höhe von 3.900 EUR verurteilt.


----------



## Safety (7 November 2013)

Kann ich Dir auch nicht genau sagen, so wie es das Gericht sieht ja.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So weit so gut ..... aber das verstehe ich nicht. Was sollte der MA den machen ? Die Anweisung missachten ?



Diese Frage stellt sich für mich nicht, wenn der Chef sagt:
"Fahre mit 180 über eine Rote Ampel", machst du das doch
auch nicht. Wenn da noch jemand überfahren wird ist immer 
in der ersten Linie der Fahrer dran.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 November 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Diese Frage stellt sich für mich nicht, wenn der Chef sagt:
> "Fahre mit 180 über eine Rote Ampel", machst du das doch
> auch nicht. Wenn da noch jemand überfahren wird ist immer
> in der ersten Linie der Fahrer dran.



Das ja quatsch und nicht vergleichbar. Wenn du Elektriker bist und dein Chef sagt " Bau das da ab" dann baust du das ab.


----------



## Zottel (8 November 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das ja quatsch und nicht vergleichbar. Wenn du Elektriker bist und dein Chef sagt " Bau das da ab" dann baust du das ab.



Erstmal könntest du sagen: "Chef, das ist aber eine Sicherheitseinrichtung!", "Chef, da kann dies und das passieren", "Chef, geben Sie bitte eine schriftliche Anweisung" etc. Alle diese Sätze könntest du auch schriftlich an den Chef richten.
Manche sagen natürlich nichts. Aber das ist dasselbe bei LKW- oder Bus-Fahrern, die ihre Ruhezeiten nicht einhalten, ihre Ladung nicht sichern etc. Da sind wir schon ganz nah an dem Beispiel mit der Ampel. Nur wird wohl kein Chef befehlen, eine rote Ampel zu überfahren. Nicht weil er so viel Respekt vor Ampeln hätte, sondern weil eine nur 1-2 Minuten bringt und alle ignorieren wahscheinlich zu einem Unfall führt. Zu ineffizient.

Der Elektriker der einfach nur abbaut, ohne Nachfrage,  ohne Einwand, müßte sich nachher noch den Vorwurf des Chefs gefallen lassen: "Sie sind doch der Fachmann! Warum haben Sie mir nichts gesagt? Ich hätte das doch nie angeordnet, wenn ich gewußt hätte...".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das ja quatsch und nicht vergleichbar. Wenn du Elektriker bist und dein Chef sagt " Bau das da ab" dann baust du das ab.



genau das mache ich nicht, um es mal ganz genau bei der Elektrik zu belassen, würdest du den Schutzleiter nicht anklemmen, nur weil es dein Chef nicht möchte.

Und Schutzeinrichtungen abmontieren ist nichts anderes wie mit 180 über eine Rote Ampel.


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2013)

Zottel schrieb:


> Erstmal könntest du sagen: "Chef, das ist aber eine Sicherheitseinrichtung!", "Chef, da kann dies und das passieren", "Chef, geben Sie bitte eine schriftliche Anweisung" etc. Alle diese Sätze könntest du auch schriftlich an den Chef richten.



Beim Umbau von Altanlagen lässt es sich auch nicht immer vermeiden, dass man Kompromisse eingehen muß.
Wenn ich diese nicht mittragen kann oder will, dann lass ich mir das rechtssicher bestätigen.
Zudem gibt es einen Vermerk im Schaltschaltplan und im Programm (Funktion xyz auf Weisung von Herrn xyz). 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jora (8 November 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schöne Diskussion.
> Hier mal ein Aktuelles Beispiel wie die Kette vom Gericht gesehen wird.
> Wenn ich so durch die Hallen bei manchen Betreibern laufe ist das nur eine Frage der Zeir.
> http://www.haufe.de/arbeitsschutz/r...itsunfall-eines-auszubildenden_92_200696.html



Sehr interessant, das sollte aber etwas breiter getreten werden, das es jedem bewusst wird, was einem passieren kann.
Erinnert mit an ETM
http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/wirtschaf...t-bei-ETM-in-Schoenbrunn-angebracht-902110021
Wenn man hier etwas nachgoogelt, kommen auch sehr interessante Details heraus. Hatte zuerst gedacht, dass das Urteil zu der Firma ist, aber scheinbar gibts zz. viel für die Gerichte wegen Manipulation der Schutzeinrichtung zu tun.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Safety (9 November 2013)

Hallo,
es geht bei dem Urteil um ein Menschenleben, ein junger Mensch musste sein Leben lassen aus Profitgier. Wenn ich Richter gewesen wäre würden die GF jetzt nicht mehr frei herumlaufen.
Jetzt komme ich zu dem Facharbeiter der eine Schutzeinrichtung abbaut oder überbrückt, der toleriert auch einen Unfall,  je nach Maschine den Tod eines Menschen.  Mir ist klar dass er sich gegen den die Anweisung seiner Chefs wenden muss, aber ist das wirklich zu viel verlangt. Ist es in unserer Gesellschaft so dass man alles für den Job macht auch wenn es moralisch und rechtlich nicht vereinbar ist. Ich meine NEIN!
Wie sagt man heute, man hat Eier.
Ich habe einen Sohn in dem Alter, ich weiß nicht was ich da machen würde. Nur weil man ein paar Euro mehr verdient.


----------



## Solaris (11 November 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese nicht mittragen kann oder will, dann lass ich mir das rechtssicher bestätigen.



Wie kann ich mit einer vermeintlichen "Rechtssicherheit" einen Unfall verhindern, erst recht wenn ich weiss das der Umbau der Sicherheitseinrichtung grosse Gefahren birgt? Kann es sein dass viel in diesem Zusammhang nur ihre eigen Unschuld retten wollen? Wenn ich Unfälle vermeiden will dann muss ich auch mal lautstark auf Missstände hinweisen!

Gruss


----------

